# Reputation Recount



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As of today all Reputation scores have been recounted. The scores now accurately show the exact number of Likes that a members content has received since we moved to this new incarnation of UKM in 2015.

*Why was this done?*
Lot's of members had massively high reputation points carried over from the old forum reputation system. These figures were unattainable on the new UKM and the massive discrepancy between the 2 systems meant that the system became meaningless.

*My huge reputation score is gone and now I'm unhappy*
Your old score isn't lost, it's just not currently visible. It is my intention to use this data to provide some other form of recognition/award/perk further down the line.

*Will something good come from this? *
Yes  Something new is coming which builds on the Likes system and offers a lot more in addition.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Sick bruv, now we can see who's got the biggest rep in this ghetto estate.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Makes sense.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking forward to the new shizzle my nizzle.

edit: was until I seen my new rep score.. I wasn't even a member on the old system :crying:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got no idea what all this means


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Still waiting for my pink username :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Only replying so I can see what my 'reputation' is

Edit: Boom! 3180 f**kers! Is that good? Is Skye still on 3 million or something ridiculous?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Only replying so I can see what my 'reputation' is
> 
> Edit: Boom! 3180 f**kers! Is that good? Is Skye still on 3 million or something ridiculous?


 Same here... lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Gary29 said:


> Edit: Boom! 3180 f**kers! Is that good?


 It's better than me :mellow:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Not doing bad. I might have done a little cry if I was on 3-figures.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lorian said:


> It's better than me :mellow:


 Don't worry, no one ever likes the boss do they?

We still love you deep down though x


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

No body cares about reputation count buddy. All are bodybuilders here and they don't give a s**t about what others think about them.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> No body cares about reputation count buddy. All are bodybuilders here and they don't give a s**t about what others think about them.


 :lol: You're forgetting most of the forum don't even lift


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> :lol: You're forgetting most of the forum don't even lift


 Except shirts


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

superpube said:


> Except shirts


 Speak for yourself ***.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> :lol: You're forgetting most of the forum don't even lift


 That would have been more cruel


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> Speak for yourself *****.


 :jaw:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> No body cares about reputation count buddy. All are bodybuilders here and they don't give a s**t about what others think about them.


 :lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> Speak for yourself ***.


 Homophobe!!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

all these platinums and golds seeing who as the biggest rep, leaves us poor lower classes with the scraps( just posting to see where i am at)


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Where the cnut has all my reps gone.

This is a disgrace


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

oh christ, people will be playing for likes again now. bad move for a forum IMHO


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ellisrimmer said:


> oh christ, people will be playing for likes again now. bad move for a forum IMHO


 Part of the reason for calculating the recount is that, now that everyone's on the same system, it will enable me to adjust the reputation system so that it isn't based solely on Likes.

E.g. Informative posts outside of Gen Con will potentially add more to a users reputation than a Like for simply posting funny pic in Gen Con.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Part of the reason for calculating the recount is that, now that everyone's on the same system, it will enable me to adjust the reputation system so that it isn't based solely on Likes.
> 
> E.g. Informative posts outside of Gen Con will potentially add more to a users reputation than a Like for simply posting funny pic in Gen Con.


 sounds good


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes said:


> Speak for yourself ***.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Make sense, I was thinking that my rep got lesser, wasn't sure why until I read.

As usual, always the first in getting all the news :lol:

EDIT: @Lorian where are the extra likes per day? @Quackerz you done a POLL because we wanted to be able to like more, how many likes per day we on?

Would be nice to know it by level, Bronze tot likes a day, Silver etc etc


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Make sense, I was thinking that my rep got lesser, wasn't sure why until I read.
> 
> As usual, always the first in getting all the news :lol:
> 
> ...


 I get 30 per day, as for the poll wouldn't have a scooby mate. lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I get 30 per day, as for the poll wouldn't have a scooby mate. lol


 I never counted mine so not sure how many, well nevermind we will live without it :lol:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

@Lorian

can we please take the 20 likes a day cap off

i know there was abuse or whatever of the rep system, but with that gone i cant see the need or value in having a likes cap, there's three threads currently with a couple of good debates, bit of a laugh etc, it's not even mid-day and i've used up all my likes

just dont see the need for the cap anymore


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Make sense, I was thinking that my rep got lesser, wasn't sure why until I read.
> 
> As usual, always the first in getting all the news :lol:
> 
> ...


 ironically i tried to like this post then remembered i'm already out for the day


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> ironically i tried to like this post then remembered i'm already out for the day


 The silly thing is that the poll that is been done and voted, had also a majority of yes for have more likes but is been ignored by the mods


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> @Lorian
> 
> can we please take the 20 likes a day cap off
> 
> ...


 In fact there is no need for a cap anymore, there is more need for a system like before reps and likes, so that we could use likes for funny or less important things and reps for more valuable info and help (the repping had a cap too but it has been abused, although I think is poor to choose to remove the system only because a few people using it wrong, but hey, that is only my humble opinion)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IronJohnDoe said:


> ignored by the mods


 The mods can't change the likes.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> The mods can't change the likes.


 Ignored by the site admins then, sorry my bad


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

When am I getting my CAPO bump up? 8 years here and still not a made guy.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

karbonk said:


> When am I getting my CAPO bump up? 8 years here and still not a made guy.


 I think you need to have made 5000 posts.


----------



## Renier (Oct 4, 2016)

It makes sense.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Renier said:


> It makes sense.


 Word.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Disagree.

We don't all post tons of times a day, IMO after a certain time you should be made platinum even without 5k posts, otherwise it's like saying a guy register and few months later get platinum because he spammed million of pointless posts? Not impressed.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

karbonk said:


> When am I getting my CAPO bump up? 8 years here and still not a made guy.


 8 years and only 582 likes? Capo is never gonna happen like that bro. You need to produce.

Maybe if you whack @Disclosure you'll get a ton of likes and instant Capo status.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

UK2USA said:


> 8 years and only 582 likes? Capo is never gonna happen like that bro. You need to produce.
> 
> Maybe if you whack @Disclosure you'll get a ton of likes and intent Capo status.


 True, in my early years and even now actually I generally use the Forum for my own benefit, but I do like to help others too if I can. This whole "likes" and "rep count" means nothing to me tbh, for a while I thought the forum got quite bad not long after the transition to the new format but it has picked up again and seems to be in good shape.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

karbonk said:


> True, in my early years and even now actually I generally use the Forum for my own benefit, but I do like to help others too if I can. This whole "likes" and "rep count" means nothing to me tbh, for a while I thought the forum got quite bad not long after the transition to the new format but it has picked up again and seems to be in good shape.


 So does that mean you're not gonna whack @Disclosure?

What if we have a whip round?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Disagree.
> 
> We don't all post tons of times a day, IMO after a certain time you should be made platinum even without 5k posts, otherwise it's like saying a guy register and few months later get platinum because he spammed million of pointless posts? Not impressed.


 You need to be a member for 3 years as well as having made 5000 posts. I only mentioned total posts above as Karbonk had already passed the time requirement.

I can't say becoming Platinum changed my life, and I doubt reaching double platinum soon will be any different  .

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73311-uk-musclecouk-membership-levels/?do=embed


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You need to be a member for 3 years as well as having made 5000 posts. I only mentioned total posts above as Karbonk had already passed the time requirement.
> 
> I can't say becoming Platinum changed my life, and I doubt reaching double platinum soon will be any different  .
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73311-uk-musclecouk-membership-levels/?do=embed


 Surely would not change mine either  but you see there it says that for being gold member you need to be registered from 365 days plus post counts, now I seen gold members around that don't have 1 year to their belt, again not changing anyone's life but still it looks unfair that's it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Surely would not change mine either  but you see there it says that for being gold member you need to be registered from 365 days plus post counts, now I seen gold members around that don't have 1 year to their belt, again not changing anyone's life but still it looks unfair that's it.


 It may have changed but my guess is it hasn't. Can you give an example of a good member who joined less than a year ago?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

it says 3 yrs to get platinum but there are 5 members in this thread alone not even got 2 years in and still got a platinum badge, obviously system f*cked up somewhere


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

vetran said:


> it says 3 yrs to get platinum but there are 5 members in this thread alone not even got 2 years in and still got a platinum badge, obviously system f*cked up somewhere


 I think I remember some people saying their join dates got messed up when we transitioned to the current version of this forum?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jump on Gear, your post count will go through the roof lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Pow I wanna know how cool I am


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> It may have changed but my guess is it hasn't. Can you give an example of a good member who joined less than a year ago?


 Disclosure for example is gold but less than 1 year (Unless we are in November 2017 and I didn't notice :lol: )


----------

